# 3D pics



## terra (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## terra (Nov 9, 2013)

Just transferred the above 3D pic from my original thread in the "games" section 'cos I didn't think it belonged there.

[h=2]Just love these old 3D pics[/h]Yeah... they've been around for a while but it sure is a fun way to spend a rainy day looking at them. 
For those of you that haven't seen them before, just relax your gaze, almost to the point of cross-eyed. Once you master it, you'll never look back... just like riding a bicycle.


If that one got you hooked... there's lots more here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/3dimka/...7594276246275/​


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 10, 2013)

_Terra no matter what i do i can never see the whole picture in the picture        _


----------



## terra (Nov 10, 2013)

Stick with it Jill... persevere !

When it happens, it'll be just like someone turning on the lights !.... then you'll run around all excited saying,  "I've got it, I've got it" !


----------



## Phantom (Nov 10, 2013)

Look at it with your eyes crossed


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 10, 2013)

_Nope that doesn't work i can't even focus when cross eyed_


----------



## Anne (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't see those, either.


----------



## terra (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmmm.... maybe you need a drink or three before tackling this issue !  




Seriously, it does work and maybe you might just need a little help from one of your friends or family.  Once you see these 3D pics, you'll agree that it's amazing.





The method I use is quite simple.... I just sorta gaze like you might do when your not really paying attention.  Remember when you were a kid and mum used to lecture you for doing something wrong and you just stared off into the distance ?   Try that, just gaze lazily at the screen like you're day-dreaming.... let your eyes relax and don't try and focus.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 11, 2013)

_Terra i have stood right in front of a large picture and tried for ages to see what everyone else could see, but i must be one of those that it just doesn't work_


----------



## Anne (Nov 11, 2013)

Agreed, Jillaroo.  I was told to back away; then slowly move closer while relaxing your eyes...nothing.  Strange it won't work for us.


----------



## terra (Nov 11, 2013)

C'mon.... where are all you "gifted" people here on the forum.  Don't be shy, step in and help these gals see the light !


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 11, 2013)

_Oh Terra your not suggesting i'm not gifted are you, i can't be good at everything _:lofl:


----------



## terra (Nov 11, 2013)

Where's Di when we need her !


----------



## Phantom (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a VHS tape somewhere with animated 3D


----------



## nan (Nov 15, 2013)

I got it right away,love the colours in that one too,I have an old calender with 3D pictures in it.
I think you have explained how to look at the pics the best way terra.


----------



## terra (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks nan.... it gives me some self-assurance knowing that someone else other than Phantom and I can see the truly glorious hidden pics. 

 For a moment there, I thought I might be going crazy seeing things that others couldn't.

cheers


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2013)

I see a lot of faces. Is that it?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 15, 2013)

I love the 3-D pictures..  I've never had trouble seeing them once I learned to let my eyes go very soft until they feel like they're going to cross. Pick a spot in the middle of the picture and just stare at it as you relax your eyes.  The picture will start to come into focus, but still don't move your eyes until the picture becomes very clear.  It takes a little practice, but once you get the hang of it your eyes will focus very quickly on the depth of the picture.


----------



## Anne (Nov 15, 2013)

Pappy said:


> I see a lot of faces. Is that it?



Pappy, that's what I see also, but I thought it was supposed to merge somehow into one central picture.  Don't know, since I've never had any luck with those.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 16, 2013)

Another type of 3d

You see two identical pics
now cross your eyes so you can see three images(concentrate on center image so the two outer images are just visable on outer vision)

http://digital-photography-school.com/9-crazy-cross-eye-3d-photography-images-and-how-to-make-them


----------



## terra (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Phantom.. a tad more difficult to master but now I have it down pat !


----------



## drifter (Dec 13, 2013)

Terra, what are we supposed to see. All I see is rows of people.


----------



## drifter (Dec 13, 2013)

I can not do Phamtom's picture. I only have vision in one eye.


----------



## terra (Dec 14, 2013)

G'day drifter.... so sorry to learn that you only have vision in one eye.  That's where the problem is because you need sight in both eyes for the 3D effect to be seen... kinda like stereo sound compared to mono.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 14, 2013)

All I could get is what looks like you are looking into a cone shaped window in the middle picture.  Didn't see any people.  Are you supposed to see anything in the two outer pics?  For some reason I noticed I'm having a hard time crossing my eyes, could be the problem.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't dare cross my eyes. Mom always said they will stay crossed. Same with making faces. Your face will freeze that way and you'll go through life looking like that. :stirthepot: Good ole Mom.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2013)

I like the 3-d pics. The first one with three cheerleaders was easy.

 with the two identical pictures I could get a third image but couldn't see anything else.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2013)

Three cheerleaders???  Guess I need to go back and look again.


----------



## Anne (Dec 14, 2013)

Nope.  Still can't see anything.  :chargrined:


----------



## terra (Dec 14, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Three cheerleaders???  Guess I need to go back and look again.



Try real hard Pappy 'cos one of them gals is wearing white knickers !...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2013)

Terra....I'm on it. Still looks like a lot of faces. No knickers.


----------



## Anne (Dec 14, 2013)

I see about 12 faces; and what is probably pom-poms, but that's it.


----------



## Michael. (Dec 22, 2013)

I missed this one.

I guess you could say the girl in the middle is wearing white underwear.

With a little patience most people will be able to see the magic picture.

.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's one for Christmas


----------



## terra (Dec 25, 2013)

aaawwww !... nice one rkunsaw !

Merry Xmas !


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2013)

All I can see is a lot of big Santas standing on a lot of little Santas. Am I close?


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 26, 2013)

Pappy don't look at the picture, look into it. Stare at it as though you're trying to see through it. That's the best I know how to explain it.
If you ever see one you'll know it.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 26, 2013)

Pappy said:


> All I can see is a lot of big Santas standing on a lot of little Santas. Am I close?



Not even ☺


----------



## Anne (Dec 28, 2013)

Nuthin'....tell us what we're supposed to be seeing.


----------

